# first time snowboarders



## jigga#1 (May 10, 2016)

Oh yea.. I went snowboarding youtu.be/ikWvVNqm2X8

Check out my video of the first time i went snowboarding! God Bless!!


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum but pls don't spam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

jigga what


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Man, there are so many opportunities for a scorpion from about 1:50 onwards.

OP: Don't multi-post. Members get cranky.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

jigga#1 said:


> Oh yea.. I went snowboarding youtu.be/ikWvVNqm2X8
> 
> Check out my video of the first time i went snowboarding! God Bless!!


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

So that's what happens when Boyz n the Hood meets snowboarding...


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

jigga who~?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Donutz said:


> Man, there are so many opportunities for a scorpion from about 1:50 onwards.


This. I feel used. How was there not more lawn chairs, scorpions, and tomahawks? Also, this makes me feel old. Somebody explain to me the fascination with a constantly on camera? :dunno:


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

If I click his link will I see a really hot snowboarding guy? LEt me know....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

snowangel99 said:


> If I click his link will I see a really hot snowboarding guy? LEt me know....


You'll see a really young guy. Hot is a matter of taste, and "snowboarding" is a matter of opinion....


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I can't believe you made me click. omg. lol.

Its nice to see all different types of people out on the hills.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I felt the same way.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)




----------

